# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  "مهند" نجم مسلسل نور يتناول المنسف الاردني * صورة*

## Sad Story

"مهند" نجم مسلسل نور يتناول المنسف الاردني ومديره اعماله تحذره حتي لايفقد رشاقته ومعجباته 



لم تخل زيارة الممثل التركي "كيفانتش تاتليتوغ" صاحب شخصية "مهند" في المسلسل التركي المدبلج الشهير "نور " الذي يعرض على القناة الرابعة لتلفزيون " ام بي سي " من تناول الاكلة الشعبية الاردنية "المنسف" . 

بعد جولته في مركز ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة كان المنسف حاضرا لدى مركز ديفا للمجوهرات الذي تناوله الممثل التركي باستخدام الملعقة حيث لم يعرفه القائمون على زيارته بعادة تناول هذه الاكلة في الاردن والتي ارتبط اصول تناولها باستخدام اليد اليمنى مع وضع اليد اليسرى خلف الظهر .

واصر منظم زيارة الممثل التركي لعمان مدير مؤسسة الامل للانتاج الفني محمد المجالي على دعوة الفنان التركي لتناول هذه الاكلة الشعبية التي يشتهر بها الاردن ليعرفه عليها. 

وكانت مديرة اعمال الفنان التركي المرافقة له تحذره من الافراط في تناول " المنسف " حفاظا على رشاقته التي زادت من معجبيه .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله حرام واحد متله يوكل المنسف الاردني 

مشكور ساد ستوري على الخبر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا متضايق مو زعلان

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مشكوووور خبر رائع ذكرتني اروح اعمل بحث عن صور مهند بالجوجل ...شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله ما أنا عارف على شو بتحبو هالممثل السافل 

مثلين اخر زمن ....

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi 					 
> _مشكوووور خبر رائع ذكرتني اروح اعمل بحث عن صور مهند بالجوجل ...شكرا_


طيب لاتنسى ترسلهم الي رساله خاصه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_طيب لاتنسى ترسلهم الي رساله خاصه_ 



بالله شو  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> طيب لاتنسى ترسلهم الي رساله خاصه 
> 
> 
> 
> بالله شو_


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
والله مزح
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## الولهان

انا بنسبه الي مش مقتنع لا بلمسلسل ولا بلمومثلين

----------


## Paradise

احنا لسى ما خلصنا من مهند وسيرته

بس مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## saousana

هو هيـch بعني اchـل منسف 
عمو المنسف اذا ما انـchـل بالايد بطل اسمه منسف

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  انا باكله بالمعلقة

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_هو هيـch بعني اchـل منسف 

عمو المنسف اذا ما انـchـل بالايد بطل اسمه منسف 
 انا باكله بالمعلقة  

_


 هاي لغتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا رأيي من رأي ام السوس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اذا ما كان النسف بالايد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بيكون بنظري لبن و رز مش منسف :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وانا اقول شو ناقصني يا مها ناقصك اشي :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شوفته المحروس بتسمم منسف سمامه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ajluni top

وشو هالمنسف الحضري

منسف بالمعلقه مهو منسف

----------


## زهره التوليب

مالكو عالزلمه؟
في ناس اقل قيمه منه بكثير اكلو منسف :Db465236ff: 
حرام عليكو

----------

